# Energy Level of Cockapoo



## Sue T

Hello. I live in the Borough of Cheshire in the UK. I retired about 3 years ago, and since that time have been keen to have a dog to keep me company when I go hiking. It has been a decision that I have kept putting off, but recently due to circumstances, I have been taking a neighbour's dog for walks and the experience has made my mind up to go for it and have a dog. I have also finally had my husbands consent which was the main barrier! 

I am thinking about a cockapoo as I have asthma. However, this does not impair my hiking ability in the least, and I walk for miles each day. My question is will an adult cockapoo be able to walk for miles with me, say up to 5-6 miles on a regular basis? 

I would also appreciate if anyone could inform me of a reputable cockapoo breeder in my area. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Sue I walk that distance a few times a week from when our dog was 9 months and he has coped well with it. He seems very content and rested at home after it too without being totally tired out. He has never been a particularly high energy, bouncy dog either, so I'm sure that most cockapoos would do well on this. x


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, welcome! The answer is absolutely yes a Cockapoo will be more than happy and capable of accompanying you on your hikes. Great fun


----------



## Turi

Hi Sue!

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

My boyfriend Marcus and I have an apricot seven month old Cockapoo puppy called Saffi. You can read more about her on my blog (link below). 

We got Saffi from Broadreach Dogs in Cambridge - Anne specialises in Cockapoos bred from English Cocker Spaniels from Working lines x Miniature Poodles. The page on my blog titled 'Our year long search...' goes into more detail regarding the differences between English Working Cockers and English Show Cockers. 

There are no hard and fast rules but Cockapoos from English working lines are thought to have more stamina. Saffi is incredibly exciting on a walk and cuddly and playful at home - in my mind she is the perfect combination. She is biddable, a bit of a comedian, affectionate and so intelligent. 

Other breeders that I would recommend are Jukee Doodles in Lincolnshire and Ian & Claire Smith in Kent - you can find both on Breeders Online. 

In short (ha!) it sounds like a Cockapoo would suit your lifestyle perfectly.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Janev1000

In response to what Turi has just said, I have to admit that Biscuit has never been the most energetic companion to have on a walk as he generally tends to trot along behind me, unless catching me up from sniffing something or greeting another dog. That is why I have chosen a cockapoo from a working cocker for our second cockapoo as I love the idea of an energetic companion on a walk and it will be good for Biscuit too!


----------



## wilfiboy

Mine will happily walk that distance but never pester for a walk, they are very eager to go when asked though. Lovely companions in or out of the house xxx


----------



## caradunne

Hi, Izzy is a minature poodle crossed with an American cocker. She is amazing, loving and very energetic - however after three miles she is flagging. We walk three miles every morning and she chases her plastic stick, runs around after squirrels and rabbits and is only walking quietly when we are on road. On occasions she has just laid down on the path and certainly when we get home she is wiped out for a couple of hours. I think a working cocker cross would be a better choice for your life style.


----------



## DB1

Our boy has very high energy levels, they do all vary so much, ours is just 6 months so I haven't walked him too many miles yet although I'm sure he could cope with it.


----------



## Sue T

*Thank You*

Thank you so much for your replies, although the responses to walking fitness seem rather mixed! I want to be sure that I am getting a good walking pal apart from being a good companion to me. I would hate to select a dog and then have to leave it at home because it couldn't cope with my walking. Clearly on my longer distance fell walks in the Peaks 9-10 miles, I would have to leave my four legged friend at home. 

So, to make my question a bit clearer: I walk most days at least a couple of miles, and up to 3-4 miles (maily hilly), but apart from my longer hikes perhaps 5 or 6 miles twice a week. I live on the edge of the Country, so it would be mostly field walking with a bit of road walking. Would an F1 cockapoo be happy with do you think? 

Do you think it is a case of building a dog's fitness levels up over a period of time? 

I have no problem getting a dog from a working background from the breeders mentioned, although there does seem a long wait! I look forward to hearing from you, and thank you so much for your feedback so far. Its a very important decision for me. Thanks Sue


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes a f1 or any generation Cockapoo will be able to keep up with you, even on the 9/10 milers (when they are adult of course). I know Kendal walked hers to the top of some well known peaks, sorry cant remember the name but will try and post the thread for you.
You would have a very fit and very happy Cockapoo if you proceed.


----------



## wilfiboy

I'm sure you d just build it up I think the only time Wilf was ready to be home was at the end of 10 miles once, it was warm , he would lie down on the last stretch, Mable goes at least 4 x further than Wilf does he stays 80per cent with you while she's up the hill back to you,backwards and forwards . They are happiest off leads, fields woods etc xx


----------



## Mogdog

caradunne said:


> Hi, Izzy is a minature poodle crossed with an American cocker. She is amazing, loving and very energetic - however after three miles she is flagging. We walk three miles every morning and she chases her plastic stick, runs around after squirrels and rabbits and is only walking quietly when we are on road. On occasions she has just laid down on the path and certainly when we get home she is wiped out for a couple of hours. I think a working cocker cross would be a better choice for your life style.


I agree with Cara. I have two cockapoos ... a small American cocker cross and a working cross. They both enjoy their walks but are quite different. Maisie, my American cross stays close to me and is happy with a shortish walk, she is able to do a longer walk but is very tired afterwards. Bess, my working cross does more running around during a walk, and will take a longer walk in her stride. The working crosses are sometimes labelled with being 'hyper' but Bess has a calm temperament and is very settled at home.

Hope this helps.

Sue


----------



## Sue T

Mogdog said:


> I agree with Cara. I have two cockapoos ... a small American cocker cross and a working cross. They both enjoy their walks but are quite different. Maisie, my American cross stays close to me and is happy with a shortish walk, she is able to do a longer walk but is very tired afterwards. Bess, my working cross does more running around during a walk, and will take a longer walk in her stride. The working crosses are sometimes labelled with being 'hyper' but Bess has a calm temperament and is very settled at home.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sue


Hi there Sue. Thank you for that information. Just a couple of questions: Do you think an American Cross has perhaps less stamina with it being a bit smaller? Also, would you mind letting me know where you obtained Bess from? Many thanks/Sue


----------



## Mogdog

Sue T said:


> Hi there Sue. Thank you for that information. Just a couple of questions: Do you think an American Cross has perhaps less stamina with it being a bit smaller? Also, would you mind letting me know where you obtained Bess from? Many thanks/Sue


Size may play a part I guess, and Maisie is quite tiny .... but from my experience I would say it is more to do with temperament and type. Generally I think the the working crosses have more stamina. I'm sure the English crosses are energetic too but have no personal experience / comparison. Temperaments of all types can vary quite a lot too even within a litter.

Bess was from Jukee Doodles who I would thoroughly recommend, although they will have a waiting list.

The Cockapoo Club of GB has a list of Approved Breeders which is still in its infancy but is being added to all the time. If you'd like to take a look it's on here - http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/ccgb-approved-breeders.html

Sue x


----------



## Turi

Sue T said:


> I have no problem getting a dog from a working background from the breeders mentioned, although there does seem a long wait! I look forward to hearing from you, and thank you so much for your feedback so far. Its a very important decision for me. Thanks Sue


This is often the case and is, in my opinion, testimony of how successful the breeder! Other Cockapoo breeders who use English Cockers from working lines are:

http://www.colnevalleycockerpoos.com/
http://www.martinshawkennels.com/30322/info.php?p=4
Annie Lamont in Kent - 07748 497857
Bob in Lanashire - 07768 005299

Always ask about health testing - the most important test is PRA in the Poodle sire. 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hi,
I recommend you take a look at Breeders Online and from what've you described I think a working cross would suit you better. It's vital you choose a breeder that does some health testing. Take a look at this thread for more info:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339


----------



## RuthMill

Lola is a working x and she is ALWAYS full of beans.. We are conscious not to exercise her too much at a young age but she runs about the house and garden like a little ball of energy. She is much faster than me and she is teenie weenie cos her dad was a toy..

She is great fun and we love good big walks so can't wait until she is able for it. She walks for about 45 minutes now then we carry her the rest of the way.. She can't wait until she is old enough too!


----------



## Sue T

*Thank You Again!*

Thank you to everyone who responded to my queries about a working xcockapoo to fit in with my walking life-style. I am now in the process of generating a spreadsheet of working x cockapoo's from appropriate breeders. I have learnt so much from this website. I will let you know when I have made my decision. 

Sue x


----------



## Turi

Hi Sue - how is your search coming along?


----------



## Sue T

Hi there Turi. I have decided on a pup from a working background. I am still at the "looking at good breeders stage" and am keeping my options open at the moment for the right pup. I'll let you know when I have further info! Kind regards/Sue


----------



## bunty

Anzil cockapoos in Liverpool is near to you-search him on here. Many recommendations. Not sure if he has working cockers although dawn who posted(DB1) has one from him and hers seems to be full of energy! We're getting our boy in three weeks!!!


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Sue
Glad you are still looking/researching for a cockapoo. I don't think you will be disappointed. Can I suggest that you talk to the breeders direct. They will be able to give you a good idea of the energy level of their breeding dogs and they may have one that is more suitable than another. A good breeder will also let you go and visit to get a better idea too.


----------



## DB1

bunty said:


> Anzil cockapoos in Liverpool is near to you-search him on here. Many recommendations. Not sure if he has working cockers although dawn who posted(DB1) has one from him and hers seems to be full of energy! We're getting our boy in three weeks!!!


Yes Dudley is an Anzil boy, most of Anthony's girls are from show lines but Dudley's mum had working lines in her background, she was very lively when we saw her and yes our boy is VERY lively!! at the moment though he has got pretty worn out when on longer walks, he seems more like a greyhound at the moment - needs a few fast bursts of exercise, crashes out for a little while then is ready for more. (actually he completely wore out a 3 yr old greyhound he was playing with the other day!) I could imagine him going all day no problem when older though. Good luck with your search, as others have said the good breeder's should have a good idea if they would have the right pup for you.


----------



## Turi

DB1 said:


> Yes Dudley is an Anzil boy, most of Anthony's girls are from show lines but Dudley's mum had working lines in her background, she was very lively when we saw her and yes our boy is VERY lively!! at the moment though he has got pretty worn out when on longer walks, he seems more like a greyhound at the moment - needs a few fast bursts of exercise, crashes out for a little while then is ready for more. (actually he completely wore out a 3 yr old greyhound he was playing with the other day!) I could imagine him going all day no problem when older though. Good luck with your search, as others have said the good breeder's should have a good idea if they would have the right pup for you.


Sounds like Saffi! She has just two speeds - charge and pass out!


----------



## BertieBassett

Hi

Bertie is English Cocker Spaniels from Working lines x Miniature Poodles. He could go for miles and still have energy. He loves getting out and when back still be wanting to play.

Suits me though as I love getting out on long walks, this morning I was out jogging with him at 6.30, and tonight he will be out for a couple of hours.

He wouldnt suit everyone though as he has so much energy, dont think you could miss a day or just take him round the block as he would be a pain in the house. He needs to be off the lead to burn off his energy.

One breeder tried to put me off getting a cockapoo from working lines, glad I didnt listen as I think he is great and wouldnt change him.


----------



## BertieBassett

looking at the posts i see martinshaw kennels has been mentioned I went to see a litter there, lovely dogs and all working lines. But no boys availble when I wanted one, his are all health tested. But normally a waiting list.


----------

